# Aalbestand: Es geht bergauf!



## Wertachfischer_KF (7. Juni 2022)

Soweit ich weiß, dürfen wir seit ein paar Jahren keine Aale mehr in unserem See besetzen. Ich weiß allerdings nur, dass das eine Anordnung der Fischfachberatung ist. Keine Ahnung, welche Begründung dahinter steckt (ich glaube, es hat etwas mit dem Donaueinzugsgebiet zu tun).


----------



## Waidbruder (7. Juni 2022)

Das ist schön. Noch schöner wäre es, wenn der Aal sich wieder natürlich fortpflanzen und wandern könnte und der Bestand nicht nur durch Besatzmassnahmen aufrecht erhalten wird.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, welche Begründung dahinter steckt


Da Aale nicht in unseren Binnengewässern laichen, sondern die Sargassosee erreichen müssen um sich fortzupflanzen wäre ein Besatz in bei euch vermutlich nicht nachhaltig.


----------



## Waidbruder (7. Juni 2022)

Ich überlege grade, ob die gesetzten Aale überhaupt die Sargassosee finden wenn sie laichreif sind und abwandern!? Den Hinweg zur Elbe haben sie ja nicht selber zurückgelegt.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Waidbruder schrieb:


> überhaupt die Sargassosee finden wenn sie laichreif sind und abwandern!?


Da tut sich auch die Wissenschaft schwer, entsprechendes Zahlenmaterial zu liefern.
Sind ja ein paar Tausend Kilometer und die Sargasso See ist  sehr tief und  voller Kraut und Unterwasserpflanzen.
Da stößt die Technik schon an Grenzen.

Konsens scheint aber zu sein, dass sich dort nur Aale aus unseren heimischen Gewässern fortpflanzen können, die rechtzeitig im Jahr und in guter körperlicher Verfassung die Nordsee erreichen. 

Angesichts der Situation an der Mehrzahl unserer heimischen Gewässer scheint da wohl die Crux zu liegen.

Das Ziel, dass ca. 40% des Besatzes zum Laichen abwandern, halte ich jedenfalls  für ziemlich utopisch.

Und was dann tatsächlich in den Laichgründen ankommt, düfte nach wie vor ne kritische Menge sein.

Solange der Besatz nicht künstlich nachgezogen werden kann, sehe ich die Zukunft der europäischen Aalbestände jedenfalls nicht besonders rosig.  Egal wie viele Aale in der Elbe nun im letzten Jahr gefangen wurden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. Juni 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich überlege grade, ob die gesetzten Aale überhaupt die Sargassosee finden wenn sie laichreif sind und abwandern!? Den Hinweg zur Elbe haben sie ja nicht selber zurückgelegt.


Das läuft großteils über Meeresströmungen denen die Fische folgen. Aber ich verstehe deine Bedenken.
 Theoretisch sollte man Aale für Besatzzwecke eigentlich nicht in den Küstengewässern fangen. Die sind ja schon im Meer und können deshalb nicht durch die Kraftwerkshäckselanlagen zerhackt werden. Dummerweise sind es aber gerade die Weibchen, die die Flüsse hoch wandern müssen um groß und stark zu werden.


----------



## Waidbruder (7. Juni 2022)

Ich dachte bisher, dass sich Wanderfische Umweltdaten wie Magnetfelder etc. auf der Wanderung einprägen sich daran orientieren und so den Weg zurück zu ihrem Geburtssort wiederfinden.
Wie gesagt wäre das wohl nicht möglich, wenn die jungen Aale in Frankreich oder sonstwo abgefangen werden und hier eingesetzt.


----------



## Floma (8. Juni 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisher, dass sich Wanderfische Umweltdaten wie Magnetfelder etc. auf der Wanderung einprägen sich daran orientieren und so den Weg zurück zu ihrem Geburtssort wiederfinden.
> Wie gesagt wäre das wohl nicht möglich, wenn die jungen Aale in Frankreich oder sonstwo abgefangen werden und hier eingesetzt.


Ich sehe das evolutionär und denke, dass die Prägung auf das elektrostatisches Erdfeld im frühen Stadium erfolgt und die Erinnerung an den exakten Weg dem Aal nur schaden würde. Die Bedingungen in und um die Sargassosee sind einzigartig. Das ist der Kreisel des Atlantik, der Ort, der von den großen Strömen des Atlantik tangiert und dadurch angetrieben wird. Ein Tierchen, dass sich nur unter diesen Bedingungen fortpflanzen kann, aber einen Vorteil dadurch hat, dass es jenseits der Küsten abwächst, muss die Strömungen nutzen. Jeweils gleiche Route für Hin- und Rückfahrt funktioniert nicht, dass ist wie auf der Rolltreppe in die falsche Richtung zu rennen. Dem würde die Evolution einen Riegel vorschieben. 

Der Weg zu uns endet gefächert. Der Golfstrom macht das selbe. Zurück wirkt es im Atlantik geordneter. Das Ziel ist relativ klar. Das gilt für Aale, wie auch für Müll. Der Müllstrudel der Sargassosee ist legendär und die Bestandteile sind komplett zugeflossen.


----------



## Waidbruder (9. Juni 2022)

So ganz verstehe ich deine Ausführungen nicht. Klar ist, dass die Aallarven mit der Strömung schwimmen müssen um ans Ziel zu kommen. Ausgewachsene Fische sind aber doch durchaus in der Lage gegen die Strömung zu schwimmen statt einen Umweg von tausenden Kilometern auf sich zu nehmen!?

 Den Begriff Evolution finde ich ja immer amüsant. Die Arten hätten sich durch Evolution kaum entwickeln können, wenn sie auf ihre passenden Lebensumstände tausende Jahre hätten warten müssen. Oder andersherum sieht man aktuell, was passiert wenn sich die Lebensumstände nur minimal verändern. Die Art stirbt ganz schnell aus.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Juni 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> So ganz verstehe ich deine Ausführungen nicht. Klar ist, dass die Aallarven mit der Strömung schwimmen müssen um ans Ziel zu kommen. Ausgewachsene Fische sind aber doch durchaus in der Lage gegen die Strömung zu schwimmen statt einen Umweg von tausenden Kilometern auf sich zu nehmen!?


Es wäre blöd die Treppe zu nehmen, wenn da auch ein Aufzug ist  . Der Aal verwandelt vorm Ablaichen alles was er hat, zu den jeweiligen Geschlechtsprodukten, Energieverschwendung leistet sich , die von dir belachte Evolution, nicht.
 Magnetfelder z.B. sind relevant für andere Tiere, bspw. Zugvögel.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

geht übrigens nicht nur den europäischen Aalbeständen schlecht, sondern auch einigen ihrer  Vettern in diversen Flussgebieten Nordamerikas, die ja ebenfalls in der Sargassosee laichen.  (also die Aale natürlich).

Warum unsere Aale wohl den ganzen mühsamen Weg nach Europa und zurück auf sich nehmen, wo sie es von Amerika aus doch viel kürzer und bequemer in die Laichgründe  hätten?


----------



## Mikesch (9. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...
> Warum unsere Aale wohl den ganzen mühsamen Weg nach Europa und zurück auf sich nehmen, wo sie es von Amerika aus doch viel kürzer und bequemer in die Laichgründe  hätten?


Hat vermutlich mit der Kontinentalverschiebung zu tun.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Mikesch schrieb:


> Hat vermutlich mit der Kontinentalverschiebung zu tun.


Oder mit dem Untergang von Atlantis?


----------



## Floma (9. Juni 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> So ganz verstehe ich deine Ausführungen nicht. Klar ist, dass die Aallarven mit der Strömung schwimmen müssen um ans Ziel zu kommen. Ausgewachsene Fische sind aber doch durchaus in der Lage gegen die Strömung zu schwimmen statt einen Umweg von tausenden Kilometern auf sich zu nehmen!?
> 
> Den Begriff Evolution finde ich ja immer amüsant. Die Arten hätten sich durch Evolution kaum entwickeln können, wenn sie auf ihre passenden Lebensumstände tausende Jahre hätten warten müssen. Oder andersherum sieht man aktuell, was passiert wenn sich die Lebensumstände nur minimal verändern. Die Art stirbt ganz schnell aus.


Der Aal kann nicht die Strecke in die Sargassosee schwimmen. Das geht nur mit den großen Strömungen des Atlantik. Die Tiere nehmen keine Nahrung auf und so ist es einfach nicht möglich, mit den vorhandenen Energiereserven mit Grundumsatz und Energiebedarf durch die zu schwimmende Strecke dort hin zu gelangen. Das geht nur mit Strömungen. In dem Kontext wird der Schwimmblasenwurm nochmal interessant. Damit erreichen die Aale möglicherweise nicht mehr die strömungstechnisch optimale Tiefe.

Deinem Einwand mit der Evolution kann ich selbst nicht folgen. Lebewesen/Pflanze verändert sich in irgendeiner Weise. Damit besetzt "das neue" eine freie Nische, setzt sich gegen irgendetwas durch (möglicherweise seine eigene Vorgeneration) oder wird nie wieder gesehen.
Für den Aal war der bekannte körperliche Verlauf und das Verhalten ein 6er mit Zusatzzahl, und zwar ein Jahr lang bei jeder Ziehung. Das Resultat war unglaublich fit unter den gegebenen Umständen. Nicht weil der Aal 1000 Jahre warten musste, sondern weil es zum Zeitpunkt der Mutation bestens gepasst hat. 
Wenn sich die großen Strömungen verändern, Krankheiten dazu kommen, Querverbauungen im Weg sind, Glasaale für die Küche im großen Stil entnommen werden, dann bedeutet Evolution selbstverständlich, dass die Ausprägung ihre Fitness einbüßt bis hin zum Exitus der Art.

Die aktuellen Maßnahmen, neben den Schutzmaßnahmen, dienen dazu, der Art einen Fitnessboost zu verschaffen. Verluste auf dem Weg zum  Lebensort werden durchs Einsetzen minimiert und durch die Wahl der besten Standorte wird der Prozess optimiert (der Besatz dient daneben natürlich auch dem Angler und erfolgt auch unter anderen Gesichtspunkten an weniger optimalen Standorten). 
Das ist ein Evolutions-Cheat, ohne dass man alle Faktoren wieder für den Aal zurück drehen könnte.


----------

